# My tanks finished



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres my tank all finished....well at least untill i decided i wanna change it. It houses a breeding pair of Carpintis 2" each and 4 1.5" GTs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

pics dont work for me


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, pics arent workin now... but they were


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet red x's


----------

